
DoGood: Browser Plug-In for Responsible Advertising - J3L2404
http://dogoodhq.com/
======
chaosmachine
They say this doesn't block ads, it hides them, so publishers still get paid
for CPM traffic. I guess they're just compositing the new ads over top of the
old ones. In a way, I think that's actually much worse, both for the site
owner, and the advertiser. Site owners get lower CTR, and advertisers end up
paying for ads that were never really shown.

~~~
arantius
Agreed. It doesn't matter why you're doing it. Hijacking existing ads is a
dirty tactic.

~~~
J3L2404
Opt out apparently. <http://www.dogoodhq.com/publishers>

